# This kind of molasses?



## Parcero (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi there

I have this kind of molasses thousands of kilos. Should/can I grind these to use on my grow or are the molasses used on growing mj treated in a different/special manner?

Thank you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

wow...that  dont  look like  what  i  use..Heres  a  good  read  that  will  help  ya  out  I  hope..Take  care  and  be safe



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5149





:ciao:


----------



## Parcero (Oct 6, 2009)

Right, got it, thanks.
What I got is from what you make blackstrap molasses. You cook it. Now I got to find a recipe for that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

yes  Raw  stock..I  searched  a  bit  last night  but  didnt  find  anything...sorry  im  still  no  help...I  wish  massproducer  was  around..he  would  know...maybe  even Hick.  Try  PMing  him  with  link  to your  thread...maybe  his  travels  has  some  stuff  for  you..have  good  day


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe what you have is sorghum. And yes you can make sorghum molasses, however it is not the same as molasses derived from the sugar refining process. There are different varieties of molasses:

Blackstrap molasses: The syrup remaining after the third extraction of sugar from sugar cane. _Blackstrap_ (derived in part from the Dutch _stroop,_ meaning syrup) refers to the color of the molasses, which is extremely dark. It has a very strong, somewhat bittersweet flavor with a heady aroma. This variety is best used in recipes rather than as a straight sweetener such as pancake syrup. It contains many of the nutrients left behind by refined sugar crystals. By measure, it is 55% sucrose, the least sweet of the varieties.


*Light molasses:* Syrup remaining after the first processing of the sugar. It is generally unsulphured and is the lightest as well as sweetest variety. It is often used as a syrup for pancakes and waffles or stirred into hot cereals such as oatmeal. 65% sucrose. 

*Medium or Dark molasses:* Remains after the second processing of the sugar. It is not as strong as blackstrap. About 60% sucrose. 

*Treacle:* True treacle dates from Victorian times. A pale, refined molasses, it is notably sweeter and has a much more mellow flavor than molasses. Nowadays, treacle is a blend of molasses and refinery syrup. It ranges in color from light gold to nearly black. British treacle can be substituted for molasses in most recipes, but much less frequently will molasses work as a replacement for treacle. If you do substitute molasses for treacle, use the lightest, unsulphured molasses you can find. 

*Sorghum molasses:* Technically, this is not molasses. It comes from the sorghum plant, a cereal grain which is grown specifically for molasses rather than refined sugar. It is also referred to as _unsulphured, West Indies_ or _Barbados_ molasses. The syrup is made from the juice of the stalk which is cooked and clarified. The result is smooth with a clear amber color, free of sediment or graininess. Although it contains no sulphur, sorghum molasses generally does contain preservative which is added to lengthen its short shelf life. When substituting for other sweeteners, use 1/2 to 3/4 of the sweetener amount called for in the recipe. Since it can ferment, sorghum molasses should be kept refrigerated unless you go through it fairly quickly. 65% to 70% sucrose.



 if(zp[7].d){Dsp(zp[7],'ip')}   if(zp[11].d){Dsp(zp[11],'ip')}


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2009)

hXXp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molasses

hXXp://everything2.com/node/132721?bookmark_site=facebook&op=socialBookmark

hXXp://everything2.com/title/blackstrap+molasses

hXXp://www.ltl.appstate.edu/436/schools/beech/community/molasses/molassesmake.htm

Change the XX to TT

eace:


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

Parcero said:
			
		

> Right, got it, thanks.
> What I got is from what you make blackstrap molasses. You cook it. Now I got to find a recipe for that.



Don't they have it in the stores? I get it for ~$2 for a 16oz bottle.  Been using it for years for cooking, pancakes.

I'd check out some groceries before I tried cooking some up.  Less hassle, mess, and smell.

DD


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 8, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> The grocery stores around me only have sulfer molasses.
> So I have to buy online.



Bummer!

Guess living in the South has some advantages.  

With the cost of shipping probably being more than the molasses cost, perhaps you could get a grocery store to order a case?  Just tell them your pancakes aren't right without that 'down home' syrup.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## Parcero (Oct 8, 2009)

OK

Thanks for everybody for the info.
I founded these molasses around here, heaps of it. It´s been used as a some kind of food suplement for cows, baking, brewing etc. I got a bit confused the way molasses turted in to my native language and after a bit of research I found that they are from barley. Barley molasses or barley malt.
Now I got to see/look info if they're totally useless for this grow thing because a friend of mine knows how to cook it in to that kind of black syryp stuff what this blackstrap molasses looks like.Wort. Quite a job but hey, something to do.
Maybe it's ok, if not at least we have this barleywort ready for the next beer we are going to brew!

BTW has anyone heard that blackstrap molasses been used for beer?

Thanks again


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

Parcero....glad to meet you....I buy my ORGANIC BLACK STRAP MOLASSES from a health food store..89 cent per pound and bring your own jar....when I use it, I have to nuke it for about two minutes so it's manageable to spoon into my bat tea bottles.....it's just shake and pour after that


----------



## 420benny (Oct 8, 2009)

Feed supply and farm stores have the right molasses in bulk. I buy mine by the bucket. Just dilute and use. It lasts forever.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 8, 2009)

THAT'S ALLOT OF MOLASSES BENNY......do the little itty bitty sugar ants love your bucket?


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Oct 12, 2009)

how often do you use molasses? every watering? once a week?


----------



## Parcero (Oct 13, 2009)

I havent used any molasses, yet. What I've found out it's good after 4th week of flowering, once a week during watering and when giving nutes. Depending on your watering/nute cycle I suppose.
Sure more experienced growers can/will tell you more and all about it.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 14, 2009)

i use the unsulphered blackstrap every 3 waterings.

i buy mine at the local health food store.


----------



## ozman (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm, I used Gen Hydro flora nectar Pineapple rush,which is 5% molasses in my last grow in a hydro setup,used in every change of my res. I think it did improve the taste of the white widow.Ive been using it in every watering of a slh and a afghan both in soil,never gave it any thought to not use it in every watering......Never seemed to bother it tho,No Harm No Foul?

Ive been using it in every res fill of my current flower,3 weeks now,no adverse affects yet.


----------

